# WH knew 93 million would lose their plans under Obamacare in 2010



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The most deceitful POTUS in our history. Just remember who stood on the House floor trying to get rid of this abortion it wasnt a RINO Demorat or Liberal. I added the vidoe for the few libtards that may try to refute this but im sure their to cowardly.

To counter accusations that the President lied when he repeatedly told Americans they can keep their health insurance plans if they liked them, the administration has claimed that he was referring to the millions of people covered by their employers.
An article from Forbes Thursday thoroughly refutes this claiming that Obama officials back in 2010 predicted that 93 million Americans would have their plans cancelled as a result of ObamaCare including a vast amount of those with employer-sponsored plans:

Read more: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-sheppard/2013/10/31/forbes-obama-officials-predicted-2010-93-million-would-lose-health-pl#ixzz2jJsFS9bJ​If you read the Affordable Care Act when it was passed, you knew that it was dishonest for President Obama to claim that "if you like your plan, you can keep your plan," as he did-and continues to do-on countless occasions. And we now know that the administration knew this all along. It turns out that in an obscure report buried in a June 2010 edition of the Federal Register, administration officials predicted massive disruption of the private insurance market. [...]
[T]he administration's commentary in the Federal Register did not only refer to the individual market, but also the market for employer-sponsored health insurance.
Section 1251 of the Affordable Care Act contains what's called a "grandfather" provision that, in theory, allows people to keep their existing plans if they like them. But subsequent regulations from the Obama administration interpreted that provision so narrowly as to prevent most plans from gaining this protection.
"The Departments' mid-range estimate is that 66 percent of small employer plans and 45 percent of large employer plans will relinquish their grandfather status by the end of 2013," wrote the administration on page 34552. All in all, more than half of employer-sponsored plans will lose their "grandfather status" and get canceled. According to the Congressional Budget Office, 156 million Americans-more than half the population-was covered by employer-sponsored insurance in 2013.

Read more: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-sheppard/2013/10/31/forbes-obama-officials-predicted-2010-93-million-would-lose-health-pl#ixzz2jJsp2Y7N​*Video Obama Promising You Can Keep Your Existing Healthcare Plan 24 Times!*

http://12160.info/group/verybarryca...ing-healthcare-plan-24-tim?xg_source=activity


----------



## luckydog (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm shocked! (sarcastic emphasis added)


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Do you know how you know he's lying? His lips are moving.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Doctors file suit to have Obamacare overturned*

http://video.foxnews.com/v/2794383814001/doctors-file-suit-to-have-obamacare-overturned/

"You can keep your doctor!" Lie. Doctors don't have to keep their patients, especially when obamacare won't pay them in full.

When this foolishness started in MA, I recall being advised to find another Dentist because the state wasn't paying it's bills. Only a matter of time before we're sitting with the dregs at the mall dentist. I will not settle for European teeth!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

As we suspected, it was a wolf in sheep's clothing but hey, let's loot and riot over a justified shoot:


----------

